# <<TnD>> [Ally-Blackhand] sucht wieder



## Phrandosina (20. April 2008)

Gildenname: The new Dimension
Realm: Blackhand
Fraktion: Allianz
Homepage: www.tnd-board.de.vu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Community, lieber Spieler.

Die Gilde << The new Dimension >> ist immer auf der Suche nach lustigen, netten, kommunikativen Spielern, die mit uns gemeinsam durch die Welt ziehen, Instanzen besuchen und den Mobs in Raids das Handwerklegen. 

Gegründet haben wir uns in World of Warcraft Anfang Februar 2007 und haben bisher eine nette Gemeinschaft aufgebaut von 80 Membern (Mainchars). Eigentlich aber stammen wir aus den Spielen Guild Wars und Sacred, der TnD ist somit ein Multigaming Clan.

Nach kurzer Zeit wurde unser Umhang gefertigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht gefällt er Euch ja. ;-)

*Was suchen wir?*
Wir suchen für folgende Bereiche Spieler:

Für normale Instanzen, heroische Instanzen und Gruppenquests ab Level 50.
Für Battlegrounds und Arenateams ab Level 70 mit Equip für minimum 250 Abhärtungswertung.
Für Karazhan ab Level 70, blaues Equip, verzaubert und gesockelt. Zusätzlich gilt: Tanks buffed minimum 12k Leben, Heiler minimum 1.3k Plusheal, DDler minimum 550 dps.
Für Magtheridons Kammer und Gruuls Unterschlupf ab Level 70. Hier gilt: Tanks minimum 14k Leben unbuffed, Heiler minimum 1.7k Heilbonus, DDler minimum 750 dps.

Festplätze sollten angestrebt werden für Raids. Allerdings nehmen wir auch Casuals auf, die Schichtdienst, Familie und Co haben.

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Freitag von 19 Uhr bis 01 Uhr plus Nachbesprechung. (Karazhan)
Samstag von 18 Uhr bis 24 Uhr plus Nachbesprechung. (Karazhan)
Sonntags von 16 Uhr bis 21 Uhr plus Nachbesprechung ab ca Mai. (Gruul&Magtheridon)

*Was bieten wir?*

Wir bieten ein eigenes Forum, einen Teamspeakserver und eine Leitung, die weiß, was sie tut.

Wir bieten ein fröhliches Miteinander von Menschen, welche sich an Absprachen zu halten wissen.

Wir bieten ein faires DKP System ab den Scherbenwelt Raids.

Wir bieten einen Hohen Rat des Clanes, welcher sich um Dispute in der Gilde kümmert.

Wir bieten eine Twinkbegrenzungsfreiheit!

Wir bieten monatliche In-Game-Treffs und Clanchats (kein Pflicht) mit Aktionen.

Wir bieten ein monatliches Gildenradio.

Wir bieten Platz für Spieler mit Familie und Beruf.



*Wie werde ich Member?*

Melde dich in diesem Forum per PN, schreibe eine Bewerbung unter www.tnd-board.de.vu , oder melde dich im Spiel bei Amarcia, Nilaith, Albira, Kitsune oder Inujashatwo.

Bewirb dich mit dem jeweiligen Betreff 1, 2 3 oder 4

Eine Musterbewerbung sieht so aus: 

-Name, Alter
-Charaktere nebst Skillrichtung und Link zum Arsenal 
-Welchen Content kenne ich bereits?
-An welchen Tagen ist mir das Raiden oder PvP-Spielen regelmässig möglich, an welchen ab und an (falls man sich für Raids oder BG‘s bewirbt)?
-In welchen Gilden war ich zuletzt Mitglied? (Die letzten 3). Weshalb bin ich dort kein Mitglied mehr?
-Hatte mein Char vorher andere Namen, wenn ja welche?


Solltest Du dich bis jetzt nicht abgeschreckt fühlen, so melde dich doch einfach. Für Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße
Clanleitung The new Dimension


----------

